# Dior’s X Ray And Ultrasound…



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

So I’m posting this late, and I’m going to keep it short… I just promised I would post it. Her ultrasound was taken at 4 weeks, and the x-ray was taken literally yesterday. There are two puppies and Oct 11th is the 63rd day from when she ovulated so that is the due date the vet gave me.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm sure you're excited! I'm not a tech, but to me they look like they'll be small pups compared to some X-rays I've seen, probably b/c the sire was so small. I'll guess this should make it easier for them to pass through the birth canal, and hopefully they'll come out head first.

Just in case there's an emergency C-section or Dior can't or won't nurse them, it's good to have on hand at least one can of Puppy Milk Supplement and Nursing Bottles. Always remember that infant pups cannot drink cows milk, almond milk, or any of that stuff, and the puppy milk supplement should be slightly warmed up. There's so much to learn. Here's a list of supplies, and a warning about using heating pads correctly to avoid burns; also a pad should have the temperature control..






Whelping and Raising Puppies, Breeding, Reproducing and Showing


Comprehensive guide to whelping puppies. Excellent information that every breeder or potential breeders should read.




www.dogbreedinfo.com





If you can't find someone who has delivered pups before, see if someone in your family knows someone who is a nurse or medical tech and willing to be on call when she goes into labor.


----------



## DogtorDoctor (Mar 20, 2020)

It's hard to tell for certain without the pelvis included in the image, but these look like decently large skeletons to me. I would recommend having a nice conversation with your vet about how long to let her labor before seeking veterinary care, and definitely keep an extremely close eye on her for the next week.

Good luck for an uneventful whelping!


----------

